
Thousands of German researchers lost access to Elsevier journals - sebii
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/12/thousands-german-researchers-set-lose-access-elsevier-journals
======
sebii
So it did happen and about 60 institutes lost access to current subscriptions
from Elsevier. The archive can still be accessed.

[https://www.projekt-
deal.de/vertragskuendigungen_elsevier/](https://www.projekt-
deal.de/vertragskuendigungen_elsevier/)

------
anotheryou
"thousand of german researchers flogging to libgen/scihub"

